# Problemas con Sony Trinitron



## Jose Luis H (May 4, 2006)

Buenas a todos y en especial a aquellos que me puedan ayudar, la cuestión es que el otro día programé el televisor para que me despertara a las 06:50 cosa que sucedió pero cuando lo apagué una hora después ya no enciende y solo parpadea una lucecita que pone timer, he mirado en el mando a distancia y no encuentro nada que ponga timer, que puede pasar, está bloqueado o puede ser algo más grave.

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Marcos Rodriguez (May 7, 2006)

Efectivamente tu television tiene otro problema, los parpadeos son un modo de autodiagnostico, dependiendo de los parpadeos es la falla que tiene, asi que checa cuantas veces parpadea.


----------

